# Hi!



## AshFox

Beginner wife here! This year will be our 4th anniversary, but still have some bugs. 
I'm a bit old schooled and think that a man should take care of most of the money work, leaving wife to make her homebusiness, artclass or whatever makes her happy. 
Sex is essential, like a salt to food, but you will not be happy having only salt. 
Talking works well at psychology forums and self-help books. In real life there are stubborn partners and mighty partners. 

Have a nice day and stay foxy!


----------



## Andy1001

AshFox said:


> Beginner wife here! This year will be our 4th anniversary, but still have some bugs.
> I'm a bit old schooled and think that a man should take care of most of the money work, leaving wife to make her homebusiness, artclass or whatever makes her happy.
> Sex is essential, like a salt to food, but you will not be happy having only salt.
> Talking works well at psychology forums and self-help books. In real life there are stubborn partners and mighty partners.
> 
> Have a nice day and stay foxy!


Do you regard yourself as stubborn or mighty?
As regards who earns what,shouldn’t that depend on what the earning potential of each partner is. 
There is a difference between being old fashioned and being a self centered,entitled,lazy ass. Are you willing to do all the cooking,cleaning,grocery shopping etc if your husband is working.


----------



## arbitrator

AshFox said:


> Beginner wife here! This year will be our 4th anniversary, but still have some bugs.
> I'm a bit old schooled and think that a man should take care of most of the money work, leaving wife to make her homebusiness, artclass or whatever makes her happy.
> Sex is essential, like a salt to food, but you will not be happy having only salt.
> Talking works well at psychology forums and self-help books. In real life there are stubborn partners and mighty partners.
> 
> Have a nice day and stay foxy!


*Welcome to TAM as we're so happy to have you aboard as it's newest member!

And while here, you'll receive a plethora of great advice here from some of the greatest and caring minds that I have ever had the pleasure of being associated with!

Regarding your situation, please always remember that marriage is preeminently a two-way thouroghfare and it's best to look out for each other's needs! And that needs to be implicitly understood by both parties at the relationship's inception! 

But make no mistake about it: you are to do your leveled best to aid and comfort each other emotionally, physically, and spiritually to the very best of your God-given ability, without exception! *


----------



## AshFox

Thanks! I'll try my very best! : )


----------



## AshFox

It depends.
I'm doing this already, with some exceptions and balance.


----------



## SunCMars

Be wary.....

The winds blow hard here. They blow from all directions.

Some will propel you forward.

Alas, some will knock you off balance, off your beat, off your feet.

Done so fairly, fairly not.

Be wary....


Just Sayin,


The Host-


----------



## Blondilocks

Love your avatar.:wink2:


----------



## arbitrator

*And, @AshFox ~ you can always extrapolate on the specifics of your situation by telling us a bit more in detail about it by just starting a new thread about it ~ but only when you're fully ready to do so!*


----------



## AshFox

I've seen such a strong storms here, that I even wonder - how the heck it could go so far... I don't remember, but in one movie someone said "people are so fragile". 
I am really glad that this forum exists, it is more helpful than a pastor + psychologist +wine. OK, wine can be counted here too. Whoever build this - thank you.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

Could a old man offer you some un-asked for advice?

As a way of keeping your marriage on track, you and spouse should read "The 5 Love Languages", and take the quizzes in the back. Find out what reaches/touches each of your hearts, memorize what your spouse's is, and try to speak it often.

welcome to TAM,


----------



## sokillme

AshFox said:


> Beginner wife here! This year will be our 4th anniversary, but still have some bugs.
> I'm a bit old schooled and think that a man should take care of most of the money work, leaving wife to make her homebusiness, artclass or whatever makes her happy.
> Sex is essential, like a salt to food, but you will not be happy having only salt.
> Talking works well at psychology forums and self-help books. In real life there are stubborn partners and mighty partners.
> 
> Have a nice day and stay foxy!


So you don't work and don't talk? What exactly do you bring to the table?


----------

